# Hv-E120L Samsung Galaxy S2 Hd Lte In Canada/us



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a chance we will see the new HV-E120L model of the Samsung Galaxy S2 in Canada and US?


----------

